# Hi everyone!



## haribo205 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi everyone, good to be here. I've had a Mk1 Quattro Sport for nearly a year and just getting into the community - I've joined TTOC and been browsing this forum for a while looking for various ideas.

We used to have a Mk1 Roadster 150 before the kids came along and it's good to be back!

Have a good weekend, James


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi James, Welcome to the TTF & the return to TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## haribo205 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks Hoggy!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  qS great choice 8)


----------



## haribo205 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank you! I haven't got any good pics I can get hold of jut now, I'll get some soon.


----------



## haribo205 (Jun 7, 2019)

I finally got around to picking up a standard air box and filter this week and fitted just now. Maybe I'm imagining it but the car seems more responsive now!


----------



## haribo205 (Jun 7, 2019)

All I need for the air box now are the correct MAF screws, and I think I have a couple of bits to replace...


----------

